# New projects on my site...



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok so after watching Hucus Pocus the other night, I decided to make a Spell book from the movie. It will have a moving eye and everything just like the movie....
Check it out, hope im not the only one making one of these.....Spell Book

Also made a popup monk from some instructions I found online... here it is... Popup page

I will be adding video soon.....


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I love it. Cant wait to see it finished. I have been wanting to make that spellbook forever. Thanks for giving me the kick in the rear to get started. Hocus Pocus is my all time favorite Halloween movie.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I dont know where I found these pictures but I had them saved to refer to
View attachment 1850


View attachment 1851


View attachment 1852


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh wow, thank you for the pictures, that is sooo much easier to see LOL...
I wasn't sure how I was gonna do the fingers, but now I know... ty ty ty...
Next step is to start the lacerated parts & stitching of the skin.
My clay is hardened now so now I can paint them also... If your gonna make one and need some help at any point just shoot me an email or PM and Ill do what I can... I cant wait to get the eye in and the servos for it... This thing is gonna be AWESOME!!!

I want to get ahold of halloween bob or gym or one of those guys that might be able to point me to a good idea for the one moving eye mechanism. I have found the ones for 2 eyes and am sure I could figure something out but I know these guys are the pros and probably have a better way...

Ill get some video up as soon as I get it all together...


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

ooo...make the eye move and blink...that would be spooky..


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah Billman, thats what im shooting for....


----------



## TxRat (Oct 11, 2007)

what do you use to trigger your spider or monk. I think they are great


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Well TX, I am using a light controller like this ...









For these kinds of props I want them on a controller that I can hit when I want it to pop.. This way I choose who gets to wet there pants.. muaHAHAHAH..

These props are on pneumatic cylinders and would be hooked up like this..
Air compressor to powered valve then to prop. The powered valves I use are 210 controlled so I can just plug them right into this controller.
Works well and has 8 plug ins and I have two of these units so I can control up to 16 things from them...


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

I did some more stuff on the book today.... getting there


----------



## terror31 (Aug 27, 2008)

Kammo, that is awesome! My kids love this idea so we are going to give it a shot. We started last night with the clay just to see if we could do it. We got a snake completed that we may use.

I am considering using your how-to in combination with Voodoo Willy's Skin Covered Book idea. Here is one of the pics he posted:









Any thoughts on the combo project?

I am getting so many ideas from this forum I sure hope I can finish all of the ones I want to do.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

hey terror31, yeah this is a fun project... good one for kids, there is really no way to mess this up so you can let them go crazy with it.
I REALLY like the way voodoos skin looks. Is there somewhere that he explains how to get that effect? I like the way his looks.
What do you mean by the combo project?


----------



## terror31 (Aug 27, 2008)

What I mean by combo project is using both project ideas to make one book. I like the skin made from latex so I would like to use that instead of painting the book. I would think that I could lay down the glue then go over it with the latex to give it more texture and a creepy feel. Ofcourse as I am typing this I looked at your site and your how-to is updated with my idea of combining them. It looks great. I really appreciate your how-to and think you are doing a great job. I hope mine turns out as good as yours.

Terror31


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

oh yeah gotcha.... yeah I ran across his book and technique and really liked the way it looked so I went back a little and used that for the book it self. There really is no way to mess it up its very easy to do. Even the eye is easy..
Thanks for the support!


----------

